# Breathe underwater for 10 minutes



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2017)

The Scorkl holds enough air to let you breathe underwater for up to 10 minutes, and can be reused time and time again, simply by being pumped up. The device is selling on Kickstarter for $199 (approx £156) and has already raised almost ten times its production target.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 13, 2017)

That's pretty cool, I wouldn't mind having one


----------



## Steevo (Jun 13, 2017)

First time the pressure regulator fails and someone has their lungs rupture.
First time someone uses this in cold water and the moisture freezes and they drown.
First time a bottle ruptures and maims someone.

Scuba tells you to never hold your breath, and if this company wants to say they can compress 10 minutes into a water bottle sized tank of breathable air..... they crazy. More crazy when you think thats just a bike pump, sure they probably use better seals and valves, but its still limited by how much pressure you can put on it. If the piston size is 1 sq inch and the girl in the video weighs 100Lbs she can push 100PSI MAXIMUM into the canister, and that is about enough for three shallow uses. So if they make the piston .5sq in she could produce 200PSI but to double the pressure it does NOT mean you have effectively doubled the volume due to changes in temperature and moisture, ideally it would, which is why they use driers to fill tanks.

The issue with kickstarter and other things like this is they are unsafe and companies aren't being held to the same safety standard as companies that make actual scuba gear. Plus most are backyard hacks that are better with video editors than engineering.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062CXGTW/?tag=tec06d-20

3000PSI 3 cubic ft. refillable.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 13, 2017)

If god wanted you to Breathe underwater
he would have given you gill's and Webbed hands and feet 

Like the residents ofwales Norfolk


----------



## m&m's (Jun 13, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> If god wanted you to Breathe underwater
> he would have given you gill's and Webbed hands and feet
> 
> Like the residents ofwales Norfolk



Then never hop on plane because if "god" wanted you to fly, you would have wings.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> If god wanted you to Breathe underwater
> he would have given you gill's and Webbed hands and feet
> 
> Like the residents ofwales Norfolk



Yeah that's right, however this would be a good emergency backup to self contained underwater breathing apparatus


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 13, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> this would be a good emergency backup to self contained underwater breathing apparatus



AND NOT A TOY/GADGET TO PLAY WITH PRETENDING TO SCUBA DIVING

SERIOUSLY if this interests you
GET Professionally Trained to SCUBA DIVE   THAT WILL SAVE YOUR LIFE


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 13, 2017)

i use one of those when i go down under  the great *V*barrier reef


----------



## qubit (Jun 13, 2017)

Does the excessively attractive lady come with it?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 13, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah that's right, however this would be a good emergency backup to self contained underwater breathing apparatus



It is not new...
They already have them... called bail-out bottle, pony bottles, or spare air.
And, each has it's own use.


dorsetknob said:


> AND NOT A TOY/GADGET TO PLAY WITH PRETENDING TO SCUBA DIVING
> 
> SERIOUSLY if this interests you
> GET Professionally Trained to SCUBA DIVE THAT WILL SAVE YOUR LIFE



Best answer... by @dorsetknob


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 13, 2017)

i have an idea for a device that can be used as an "emergency exit" for Deep/sea divers who get in trouble & need to get to the surface Fast.....it would be capable of (once activated & held on to),bringing a diver from up to 150 foot depths,  to the surface in under 10 seconds....Ive seen nothing like this on the market, and plan to invest heavily on this great idea of mine...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 13, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i have an idea for a device that can be used as an "emergency exit" for Deep/sea divers who get in trouble & need to get to the surface Fast.....it would be capable of (once activated & held on to),bringing a diver from up to 150 foot depths, to the surface in under 10 seconds....Ive seen nothing like this on the market, and plan to invest heavily on this great idea of mine




You never been Scuba diving then   ??


----------



## Steevo (Jun 13, 2017)

I think we all agree, its a shit product and an idea that is already on the market, just with a shittier implementation. 

J is poking fun and moving on I think.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 13, 2017)

Steevo said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062CXGTW/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> 3000PSI 3 cubic ft. refillable.



The Scorkl is conveniently also 3CF.  It is almost like the only innovation here is the souped up bicycle pump...


----------

